# Trying to purchase Solid motherboard with 6k budget.



## Bootroom (Jun 22, 2015)

Looking for durable motherboard for i5 4440 cpu. i'm not into overclocking,SLI/crossfire at all. just need durable MB with couple of usb3. sata 3 etc. nothing fancy. 

i heard gigabyte and asus are two most reliable brands.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 22, 2015)

what is your budget ?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> what is your budget ?



6K. its on the thread title.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 22, 2015)

RCuber said:


> 6K. its on the thread title.



oops,.


for 6k gigabyte b85 d3h is a good choice..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2015)

MSI H97 PC Mate -6500.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 23, 2015)

bssunil said:


> MSI H97 PC Mate -6500.



where is that mb available for 6.5k ??
and also i dont see any significant advantage over the bb85 - d3h


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> where is that mb available for 6.5k ??
> and also i dont see any significant advantage over the bb85 - d3h



*i.imgur.com/JNeL4WI.png

Here:MSI H97 PC Mate Motherboard - MSI : Flipkart.com


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 23, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Here:MSI H97 PC Mate Motherboard - MSI : Flipkart.com



ok.. 
and the advantage over the gigabyte mb ?


----------



## Bootroom (Jun 23, 2015)

bssunil said:


> MSI H97 PC Mate -6500.



what are the advantages of newer H97 boards over b85m boards? (all i seen it has cloud/wireless connection with smartphones functions which i can live without)

i dislike my current msi 970a-g46 i prefer new ones be asus or gigabyte. yesterday amazon was selling Asus H97M-E for 7k was tempted but not sure going over the budget a good idea for MB. i need to save some money for intel cpu.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 23, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> ok..
> and the advantage over the gigabyte mb ?



*www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Z87-H87-H81-Q87-Q85-B85---What-is-the-difference-473/


----------



## Bootroom (Jun 25, 2015)

That price is great for MSI but i have msi 970a-g46 right now which i don't like at all. prefer to much more popular gigabyte or asus. i had the chance to purchase Gigabyte B85M-D3H for good price few days ago. but there is about few rev. versions of it not sure which version i'm getting from flipkart or amazon site.


----------



## Immanuel (Aug 4, 2015)

Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H is an good option


----------

